# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universiteti i Europës Jug-Lindore në Tetovë (SEEU):

## StormAngel

E po e hape kete teme per dy shkaqe:
1.Jam vete student i South Eastern Europe University ne Maqedoni me vendndohje ne Tetove.Studioj Administrate Publike dhe jam viti i pare.Freshmen. :ngerdheshje:  
2.Informim per anetaret e forumit...ndoshta do ju interesoje.
Web Faqja e Univerzitetit:
www.see-university.edu.mk

----------


## StormAngel

Java e dhurimit të gjakut në UEJL

Nga 29 Marsi e deri më 02 Prill, në UEJL është duke u organizuar dhurimi vullnetar i gjakut. I gjith ky organizim ëhstë bërë i mundur nga ana e Entit Republikan për Transfuziologji të Gjakut me seli në Shkup në bashkëpunim me Entin Komunal të Tetovës, Kryqin e Kuq të Tetovës dhe Universitetin e Evropës Jug Lindore.

Të hënën dhe të martën kanë dhuruar gjak 40 studentë të Fakultetit të Shkencave dhe Teknologjive të Komunikimit dhe të Fakultetit Juridik. Të mërkurën do të dhurojnë studentët e Fakultetit të Administratës Publike, të enjten studentët e Fakultetit Pedagogjik ndërsa të premten studentët e Fakultetit të Administrimit të Biznesit.

----------


## StormAngel

Java e Frankofonisë në Universitetin e Evropës Jug Lindore 
22 Mars - 27 Mars 2004

Në javën e tretë të muajit Mars, në UEJL tradicionalisht organizohet Java e Frankofonisë, që vjen si rezultat i bashkëpunimit të Katedrës së Gjuhës Franceze dhe Asociacionit të studentëve të frengjishtes Kadare, pranë Universitetit të Evropës Jug Lindore në Tetovë.

Frengjishtja para së gjithash ështe gjuhë ndërkombëtare të cilën e flasin më shumë se 250 milionë njerëz në mbarë botën. Maqedonia bën pjesë në Organizatën Ndërkombëtare të Frankofonisë ( O.I.F. ) e cila përbëhet nga 50 shtete. 
Universiteti i Evropës Juglindore është anëtar i Agjensisë Universitare të Frankofonisë ( AUF ), e cila përbëhet nga më shumë se 250 universitete - partnerë anë e kënd botës.
Në shenjë të bashkëpunimit në fushën e arsimimit për formimin e kuadrove të reja, u nënshkruajt marrëveshja e bashkëpunimit dypalësh ndërmjet Universitetit të Evropës Juglindore dhe Universitetit të Angers  Francë, për periudhë kohore prej 5 vitesh. Kjo marrëveshje i siguron katedrës së gjuhës fringe një bashkëpunim kualitativ pedagogjik dhe një njohje të diplomave të universitetit tonë në Francë, që në fakt paraqet edhe njohje Evropiane të tyre. UEJL ka të nënshkruar marrëveshje edhe me dy Universitete tjera franceze, ai i Nantes dhe Rennes.

Gjatë organizimit të Javës Frankofone do të ketë dy ekspozita, njëra quhet Frankophorama dhe e dyta quhet Piktori Bige në UEJL. Ekspozitat në vete përmbledhin pjesë të ndryshme të kulturës dhe traditës franceze. Gjuha franceze është një gjuhë e përbashkët e kulturave dhe njerëzve të ndryshëm, të pranishëm në çdo kontinent. Këto ekspozita ju ftojnë të udhëtoni rreth botës frankofone dhe të zbuloni vende të ndryshme, peisazhe, njerëz, histori dhe tregime nga mbarë bota. Puna artistike e piktorit Bige paraqet një dukuri interesante për gjeneratat e reja të artistëve. Në anën tjetër, qëndron filozofia e tij personale dhe në disa raste, dhe në disa raste kjo çon drejt artit të besueshëm.

Në kuadër të Javës Frankofone do të organizohet edhe Festivali i Filmit Frankofon dhe të martën do të transmetohen dy filma; Amélie Poulain, nga Jean-Pierre GENET dhe Harry un ami qui vous veut du bien, nga Dominik Moll. Do të mbahet edhe një shfaqe Teatrore në frengjisht me emrin « Le tableau des merveilles » nga autori Jacques Prévert (ditën e enjte në Amfiteatrin e Madh).

Disa informata për Katedrën e Gjuhës Frenge në UEJL

Diplomë të njohur në planin ndërkombëtar
Mundësi të ndihmës financiare gjatë regjistrimit në vit të parë

Qëllimi i Studimit

Të formohen specialistë të mësimdhënies së gjuhës frenge konform standardeve evropiane.

Mjetet e Katedrës

Një bashkëpunim i drejtpërdrejtë me universitetin e Angers, Francë.
Ekipi pedagogjik: 3 profesorë vendas dhe 4 profesorë francez të specializuar.
Mundësi të qëndrimeve për përsosje të gjuhës në Francë dhe bursa ( AUF, stazhe).
Metoda moderne të mësimdhënies (interaktivitet, laborator të gjuhës, informatikë)
Mbështetja e Ambasadës së Francës në Maqedoni.

Vazhdimi i studimeve pas UEJL-së

Specializime në Francë, në vendet anëtare të Organizatës Ndërkombëtare të Frankofonisë, në universitetet e Agjencisë Universitare të Frankofonisë, në katedrat frankofone të vendeve të rajonit (të gjitha disciplinat), studime posdiplomike në drejtimin Tregti ndërkombëtare në Shkup.

Perspektivat profesionale në Maqedoni dhe në Evropë

Mësimdhënie: Në Aleancën Franceze, në Qendrën Kulturore dhe në Institutet françeze, në shkolla të gjuhës, në gjimnaze dygjuhësh, në shkolla fillore, në gjimnaze, formatorë të mesimdhenesve, profesorë universitarë, pedadogë

----------


## StormAngel

Z-NJA NUALA OLOAN, OMBUCPERSONI PËR IRLANDËN VERIORE 

UNIVERISITETI I EVROPËS JUG LINDORE, TETOVË, MAQEDONI

PËRGJEGJËSIA POLICORE  NJË KONTRIBUT PËR PAQE


31 mars 2004


HYRJA
Zonja dhe zotërinj jam e kënaqur që jam këtu sot dhe që ju drejtohem juve. Dëshiroj ti faleminderoj mikpritësit për ftesën që ma bënë të jem këtu në Tetovë, Maqedoni sot. Jam veçanërisht e kënaqur që kam mundësinë të flas në Universitet mbi përgjegjësinë policore dhe kontributin e saj në proçesin tonë paqesor. E di se edhe ju gjithashtu jeni të angazhuar në një proçes paqesor dhe jam e vetëdijshme se këto nuk janë çështje të lehta. Është me rëndësi të madhe që jo vetëm të ngërthejmë rëndësinë e aktiviteteve policore dhe ate të përgjegjësisë, por gjithashtu të kemi energjinë të ballafaqohemi me çështjet. Këto janë gjërat më të rëndësishme për ardhmërinë tonë.

Zyra ime është njëra nga elementet e reformave të aktiviteteve policore në Irlandën Veriore. Përgjegjësia për përdorimin e përshtatshëm të forcës nga zyrtarët policorë gjindet në vet thelbin e punës sime. Unë jam Ombucpersoni Policor për Irlandën Veriore. Irlanda Veriore ka një popullatë prej 1,7 milion banorë. Ajo është pjesë e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar edhe pse është e vendosur në ujdhesën e Irlandës. Pjesa më e madhe e Irlandës fitoi pavarësi nga Mbretëria e Bashkuar në vitin 1921. Skaji veri-lindor mbeti pjesë e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar dhe kjo ndarje e Irlandës ka qenë shkaku për hallet tona gjatë 30 viteve të kaluara. Komuniteti jonë ndahet në vija religjioze  ate Protestante dhe Katolike. Në komunitetin Protestant ekzistojnë unionistët dhe lojalistët. Lojalistët kanë zgjedhur taktika paramilitare që të sigurojnë mbetjen e Irlandës Veriore si pjesë të Mbretërisë së Bashkaur. Në anën tjetër gjinden Katolikët të cilët janë nacionalistë dhe kërkojnë rrugë kushtetuese për një Irlandë të bashkuar dhe Republikanët të cilët kanë përdorur dhunë paramilitare që të sigurojnë tërheqjen e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar nga Irlanda Veriore dhe që Irlanda të bashkohet në një shtet të vetëm. Ky është një sqarim mjaft i thjeshtësuar, por unë shpresoj se do tju ndihmojë të kuptoni ate që vijon. 

Ajo që është vendimtare për detyrat dhe aktivitetet policore është që ajo të pranohet nga qytetarët dhe gjithashtu pranimi i saj nga personat e sistemit të së drejtës kriminale në përgjithësi. Njëri nga problemet primare, në Irlandën Veriore, ka qenë se në disa pjesë të ndryshme nga komuniteti jonë ka munguar mirëbesimi në sistemin e së drejtës kriminale gjatë kohërave të ndryshme. Komuniteti Republikan ka kohë të gjatë që ka qenë i tjetërsuar nga sistemi i së drejtës kriminale. Ata kanë refuzuar të pranojnë jurisdiksionin e gjyqeve mbi ata. Disa nga lojalistët gjithashtu me forcë e kanë shprehur mungesën e mirëbesimit të tyre në drejtësinë e sistemit të së drejtës kriminale.

Veç kësaj, njerëzit e rëndomtë të cilët jetojnë jeta të vështira në pjesët më të izoluara dhe të privuara të komunitetit tonë ndonjëherë tregojnë se dëshpërohen kur ndodhin krime të zakonshme, siç janë vjedhjet, ose sulmet ndaj personave të moshuar, e që personat të cilët i kan kryer këto akte ose nuk arrestohen aspak, ose kur arrestohen dhe paraqiten në gjyq, në shumicën e rasteve autorët e menduar të krimit, lirohen. Kjo ndonjëherë ndodhë kur personat janë të frikësuar. Ata frikohen që të sigurojnë fakte për policinë, që të mos sulmohen si pasojë e kësaj, ata frikohen që të paraqiten në gjyqe si dëshmitarë. Ata nuk dëshirojnë që të identifikohen se luftojnë kundër krimit. Ajo që mbi të gjitha na neviotet neve është sistem i së drejtës kriminale në të cilën do të kenë besim të gjithë njerëzit. Një sistem i së drejtës kriminale i cili është përfaqësues i komuniteteve të cilave ju shërben  ku policia vjen nga të gjitha pjesët e komunitetit, ku ata të cilët punojnë në gjyqet tona, në profesionin tonë juridik, në shërbimin tonë stazhues, dhe në shërbimin tonë të burgjeve të janë përfaqësues të komunitetit dhe të shihen se veprojnë në mënyrë të drejtë dhe të barabartë. Një sistem i së drejtës kriminale i cili punon përmes qytetarëve, me qytetarët dhe për qytetarët.

Perceptimi në disa raste është realiteti. Frika e aktuale e angazhimit me sistemin e së drejtës kriminale nuk është i pa bazë. Ne po lëvizim përpara si një shoqëri, nga një shoqëri që fliste për mbledhës të dhënave dhe informatorë, dhe ku njerëzit vriteshin pse ishin informatorë, në një shoqëri e cila njeh faktin se të gjithë ne kemi një rol të luajmë në veprimtarinë e proçesit tonë kriminal; një shoqëri e cila kupton se të dhënurit e informatave policisë për aktivitetet kriminale është një detyrë qytetare, e jo diçka që duhet përbuzur.

Zyra ime është themeluar me 6 nëntor, 2000 për të hetuar, në mënyrë të pavarur dhe paanësisht, thëniet për keqbërje nga policia. Ne kemi pranuar rreth 10.700 ankesa dhe kemi shqyrtuar shumë çështje tjera që nga hapja e zyres. Tani më ka 125 personë të punësuar, hetues, shqyrtues të ankesave, juristë, statisticienë, hulumtues, staf për shërbim të korporatave. Ne kemi një buxhet prej rreth 7 milion funta. Në Irlandën veriore ka pesë shërbime policore. Forca kryesore policore është Shërbimi Policor i Irlandës Veriore i cili ka rreth 9500 policë. Stafi im janë përafërsisht 56% Protestant, 44% Katolik, ashtu që e pasqyrojmë këtë ndasi në shoqërinë tonë. Ankesat tona gjithashtu përfaqësojnë përqindjen e Katolikëve dhe Protestantëve në komunitetin tonë.

Unë pranoj të gjitha ankesat nga opinioni. Veç kësaj, Shefi policor duhet të referojë te unë të gjitha vdekjet të cilat kan mundur të rezultojnë si pasojë e sjelljes së ndonjë zyrtari policor. Veç kësaj ai gjithashtu e njofton Zyrën për hetime për çdo goditje me armë zjarri, duke përfshirë këtu edhe shkopinjët shkrepës. Ai e bën këtë pasi që është në interesin e shoqërisë që përdorimi i forcës potencialisht e në disa raste edhe aktualisht vdekjeprurëse, nga ana e policisë duhet të hetohet në mënyrë të pavarur. Unë gjithashtu mund të hetoj edhe pa ankesë, ose me kërkesën e Sekretarit të shteit (Ministrit të punëve të brendëshme), ose nga Bordi Policor ose me vet iniciativën time. Kjo është jashtëzakonisht e rëndësishme. Kjo e mundëson hetimin në raste kur njerëzit kanë frikë ose nuk janë të gatshëm të shihen se si bëjnë ankesë. Përfundimisht unë kam kompetencën të hetoj politikën policore dhe ushtrimin e detyrës së tyre.

Secili nga hetuesit e mi kanë kompetenca për zbatimin e ligjit për qëllime të hetimeve në të cilat ai ose ajo është i përfshirë për zyrën tonë. Ne kemi kompetenca të arrestojmë policë, të kërkojmë lokalet, dhe të konfiskojmë çfarëdo prone duke përfshirë këtu edhe pajisje policore sikur uniforma, çizme, shkopinj policorë, armë zjarri, shkopinjë shkrepës, fletore, ditarë policor, vetura për qëllim të ndonjë hetimi. Këto kompetenca janë jetësore për një hetim të mirëfilltë. Natyrisht që jemi të nënshtruar ndaj ligjit në ushtrimin e këtyre kompetencave, por mënyra në të cilën këto kompetenca ushtrohen varet vetëm nga vendimi i Ombucpersonit Policor. Unë për shembull nuk duhet të lajmëroj policinë që jam duke ushtruar detyrat e mia. Në praktikë ka raste të shumta kur e bëj këtë, por është një pjesë e rëndësishme e pavarësisë sime që është vendimtare për mirëbesimin në veprimtarinë policore që unë mund të veproj dhe veproj tërësisht i pavarur.

Një nga çështjet kryesore në kuptimin e veprimtarinë policore është përdorimi i forcës  si vdekjeprurëse ashtu edhe jo-vdekjeprurëse. Ne hetojmë çdo vdekje e cila ka mundur të rezultojë nga sjellja policore, dhe të gjitha të shtënat me armë zjarri. Ne gjithashtu hetojmë një numër të madh të deklaratave për përdorimin e shpërpjestuar të forcës. I gjithë përdorimi i forcës duhet të jetë i domosdoshëm, i përpjesëshëm dhe legal.

Duke konsideruar obligimet e Shtetit në rastet e përdorimit të forcës gjithashtu është e rëndësishme të bëjmë dallim mes rasteve të cilat çojnë në vdekje dhe ato të cilat nuk çojnë në vdekje. Ligji Evropian parashikon që në qoftë se ka vdekje, në të cilën thuhet se shteti është i përzier, duhet të ketë hetim për ankesë bazuar në Nenin 2 të ECHR, i cili duhet të jetë:
	i Shpejtë
	i Pavarur
	Në gjëndje të identifikojë ata që janë përjgegjës
	Të përfshijë një nivel të mjaftueshëm të shqyrtimit publik dhe informim të familjes së viktimës

Këto çështje janë konsideruar në një numër të rasteve të diskutueshme në Irlandën Veriore: Jordan kundër Mbretërisë së Bashkuar, Kelly kundër Mbretërisë së Bashkuar, McKerr kundër Mbretërisë së Bashkuar, Shanaghan kundër Mbretërisë së Bashkuar  maj 2001.
Këto raste të gjitha kanë të bëjnë me vdekje të cilat kanë ndodhur në Irlandën Veriore dhe në të cilat pretendohet se forcat e sigurisë kanë pasur përgjegjësi ose me anë të marrëveshjes së fshehtë ose për shkak se forcat shtetërore kanë qenë, në fakt, përgjegjëse për vrasjen.

Gjyqi solli vendim se hetimet e këtyre vdekjeve nuk kanë qenë të kryera në përputhshmëri me kërkesat e ligjit për të drejtat e njeriut, dhe ka vendosur standardet e nevojshme për ate që është përshkruar si Neni 2 për hetim të ankesave. Tani më ka obligime gjithëpërfshirëse ligjore mbi ata të cilët përdorin forcë potencialisht vdekjeprurëse kundër popullsisë së tyre.

Dua tju tregoj se si bëjmë një hetim në përputhshmëri me ligjin, duke përcjellur përdorimin e çfarëdo forme të dhunës, duke përfshirë këtu edhe armët e zjarrit.

PSNI policët të gjithë në mënyrë rutinore janë të Armatosur me Armë për Mbrojtje Personale (Glock ose Ruger). Nganjëherë ata gjithashtu mbajnë armë gjysmë-automatike dhe shkopinjë shkrepës. Ata gjithashtu mbajnë shkopinjë policorë, dhe pranga. Ata nuk kanë pajisje tjetër për tu marrë me, për shembull, një të dehur që sjell me hanxhar. E as që kanë jelek Kevlar për mbrojtje kundër nguljes të cilat do ti mbronin nga përdorimi i thikave, hanxharëve, etj. Prandaj ata duhet të qëndrojnë në distancë nga sulmi i mundëshëm që ti shmangen lëndimit. Kjo situatë është në rishiqim e sipër dhe CS Spreji do të jetë në dispozicion të policëve.

Përdorimi i hetimeve me forcë

Që nga marrja e postit në vitin 2000 kemi pasur rreth 37 incidente me armë zjarri dhe rreth 27 incidente me shkopinj shkrepës. Shkopinjët shkrepës nuk janë përdorur që nga shtatori i vitit 2002. Kemi pasur katër lëndime me armë zjarri nga viti 200 si dhe një vdekje. Kemi pasur thënie të shumta për lëndime me shkopinj shkrepës pasi që ka pasur mbi 260 shkrepje nga policia në 65 raste të trazirave qytetare që nga viti 2000. Nuk e dimë se sa shkrepje ka pasur nga armata gjatë kësaj periudhe dhe prandaj është shumë vështirë të vërtetojmë numrin e saktë të lëndimeve të shkaktuara nga shkopinjët shkrepës. Gjithashtu kemi hetuar edhe shumë ankesa që përfshijnë këtu përdorimn e forcës  kjo mund të jetë prej përdorimit të shkopinjëve policorë deri në pranga ose çfarëdo pajisje tjetër policore, duke përfshirë këtu edhe topin e ujit.

Dua që për një moment të përqëndrohem në armët e zjarrit. Cilat janë ato situata policore në të cilat policët në mbarë botën do të përgjigjeshin me armë zjarri?:
	Policia nën zjarr ose rrezik nga një person me armë
	Ndalimi i të dyshuarve që ikin duke vozitur në drejtim të policisë
	Ndalimi i veturave të vjedhura
	Ndalimi i veturave të cilak nuk duan të ndalen
	Shkrepje me shkopij përdoren kur ka rrezik për jetë ose rrezik për lëndim serioz. Të gjitha incidentet me shkopij shkrepës që janë hetuar nga zyra ime kanë përfshirë momente të trazirave qytetare. Nuk ka dispozitë për përdorimin e shkopinjëve shkrepës për të ndaluar një individ të armatosur për shembull me hanxhar apo me shpatë. Policët në Irlandën Veriore duhet të përdorin shkop policor (që kërkon afërsi të madhe me personin tjetër me të gjitha rreziqet shoqëruese) ose armë të zjarrit.

Përvoja në mbarë botën ka treguar se mirëbesimi i qytetarëve në polici shkatërrohet me përdorimin e shpërpjestuar të forcës dhe armëve të zjarrit. Veç kësaj, policët duhet të motivohen edhe me pasojat e mundëshme të perceptimit të qytetarëve gjatë përdorimit të tyre të armëve të zjarrit edhe krahas dispozitave detyruese të Konventës Europiane për të Drejtat e Njeriut.
Kur përdoren çfarëdo armë mund të ketë edhe reagim armiqësor nga qytetarët. Në Irlandën Veriore, me një shërbim policor të armatosur në mënyrë të zakonshme, dhe me vështërsitë që ekzistojnë në komunitet në drejtim të policisë, përgjegjësia është një vegël jetësore në mirëmbajtjen dhe ruajtjen e mirëbesimit të qytetarëve në polici. Dua të propozoj se të njëjtat konsiderata duhet të zbatohen edhe në jurisdiksionet tjera.

Institucionet sikur i imi, janë të themeluar që të zbatojnë hetime të pavarura duhet të jenë të afta që të analizojnë të gjitha aspektet e përdorimit të forcës në rastin e dhënë, qoftë ajo qese e mbushur me kokrra, CS paaftësues, shkopinj, shkopinj shkrepës, top me ujë, ose goditje me armë zjarri. Hetuesit duhet të jenë të aftë të reagojnë në mënyrë të menjëhershme me situatën. Hetimet tona mund të hulumtojnë edhe përdorimin e forcës në një ngjarje të planifikuar më para ose situatë e cila zhvillohet pa paralajmërim dhe e cila çon në përdorim të madh të forcës. Hetimet e tilla nuk janë pengesë për policinë, më sakt ato janë ndihmë për ata në shkarkimin e obligimeve të tyre para popullsisë.

Efektivisht ne duhet të vendosim se çfarë ka ndodhur, cili ka qenë konteksti, kush ka qenë i përfshirë, çfarë dëshmitarësh ekzistojnë, cili ligj dhe cila linjë e veprimit policor zbatohet në situatën e dhënë, dhe se a janë veprimet e policit në pajtim si me ligjin ashtu edhe me linjën e veprimit me forcë. Ne duhet të jemi në gjëndje të vërtetojmë se çfarë pajisje janë dhënë në përdorim, saktësisht të dihet se sa municion është përdorur dhe se pajisja dhe municioni janë kthyer dhe janë vënë në ruajtje. Këto kërkesa themelore duhet zbatuar në të gjitha hetimet për përdorimin e forcës nga policia, dhe si alternativë mekanizmat për kontrolin e trazirave qytetare duhet analizuar dhe duhet sjellur vendime në lidhje me to, është me rëndësi që këto çështje gjithashtu miren në konsiderim. Urdhërat nga policia të cilat do të kujdesen për përdorimin e çfarëdo pajisjeje duhet të janë të qarta dhe duhet të janë në përputhshmëri me Ligjin për të Drejtat Njerzore.

Ne në Irlandën veriore tani kalojmë në një veprimtari policore të bazuar vërtetë në vet komunitetin. Në shumë raste trazirat qytetare mund të parashikohen dhe janë pasojë e planifikimit para-ngjarjes. Në rast të operacionit të para-planifikuar, si pasojë, ne do të pyesim se çfarë konsultimi është bërë në komunitet, dhe do të ju shkruajmë të gjithë përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur duke kërkuar çfarëdo ndihme që ata mund ta sigurojnë. Në raste tjera ku trazirat qytetare zgjaten, ne do të interesohemi të zbulojmë se a janë bërë përpjekje të nevojshme për të përfshirë liderët e komunitetit në zgjidhjen e konfliktit, me qëllim që të parandalojmë çfarëdo nevoje për përdorim të forcës. Përdorimi i forcës duhet të jetë opcioni i fundit për policinë në qoftë se komuniteti janë të angazhuar dhe janë pjesë e aktiviteteve policore  zgjidhja e konflikteve do të arrihet me anë të dialogut.

Gjithashtu është me rëndësi të madhe se në të gjitha hetimet e përdorimit të dhunës duhet kujdesur për emocionet e atyre që janë nën hetim  në të shumtën e rasteve, një polic i cili vendos të përdorë forcë e bën këtë në mënyrë të nevojshme, ligjore dhe në mënyrë të përshtatshme, dhe të jeshë nën hetim mund të jetë traumatike. 

Çështja e pajisjeve për policët, trajnimi i tyre dhe përdorimi i këtyre pajisjeve nga këto policë, është vetëm pjesë e asaj që duhet pasur në konsideratë. Veprimtaria policore bashkëkohore kërkon standarde të larta të administrimit dhe mbikqyrjes. Ne prandaj do të marrim parasysh se a ka pasur thyerje të obligimit për të kontrolluar sipas Nenit 10 të Kodit Etik Policor dhe gjithashtu Nenit 4(2) i cili kërkon që:

Nënpunësit policor që janë përgjegjës për planifikimin dhe kontrollimin e operacioneve ku përdorimi i forcës është opcion gjithashtu do të planifikojnë dhe do ti kontrollojnë ata për të minimizuar deri në nivelin e skajshëm, nevojën për të përdorur forcë, dhe veçanërisht, forcën potencialisht vdekjeprurëse.

Dëshiroj tju jap një shembull të përdorimit të papërshtatshëm të forcës  një polic në motor i cili është duke ndjekur një veturë ku gjinden vjedhës të një shitoreje nuk ishte në gjëndje që të ndalë veturën, krahas përdorimit të tij të dritave të kaltëra dhe sirenës. Ai mandej u doli pranë veturës në njërën anë dhe shkrepi zjarrë në veturë. Askush nuk u lëndua krahas faktit se incidenti ngjau në qytet. Ky është një shembull i përdorimit të papërshtatshëm dhe të shpërpjestuar të zjarrit. Në qoftë se polici do të kishte vrarë ose lënduar shoferin do të mund të kishte aksident të trafik. Do të mund të godaste ndonjë person të tretë të pafajshëm. Do të mund të përplasej me motoçikletën e tij.

Hetimet tona kanë shpaluar fusha ku ekziston nevoja për ndryshime dhe zhvillim. Ne kemi bërë rekomandime të shumta dhe gjithëpërfshirëse për të përmirësuar zbatimin e profesionit policor dhe procedurat për përdorimin e armëve të zjarrit.

Rekomandimet mund të përfshijnë që:
	Të jipet një numër i caktuar i plumbave e jo të kutijave me qëllim që të përmirësohet përgjegjësia;
	Të sigurohet trajnim i përmirësuar për policët që mbulon efektet rikoshet dhe të zjarrit të kryqëzuar duke përdorur armë zjarri;
	Të ketë video inçizime të incidenteve gjatë trazirave
	Policët, sidomos ata të cilët përdorin armë zjarri, nuk duhet të janë në detyrë periudha të gjata të vazhdueshme madje edhe me pauza për pushim
	Aty ku është e mundur polici i cili ka shtënë në dikë me armë zjarri menjëherë duhet të largohet nga shërbimi.
	Cilido polic i cili ka qenë rrëzuar/lënduar gjatë shërbimit duhet të largohet nga shërbimi sa më shpejtë.
	Policia duhet të konsiderojë mundësinë se a duhet policët të janë të pajisur me armë gjysmë automatike gjatë situatave të trazirave (një polic ka qenë i izoluar dhe për pak humbi armën e tij)
	Armët nuk duhet të përdoren për të ndalur veturat në lëvizje



Hetime tjera

Zyra ime gjithashtu heton të gjitha ankesat kundër policisë  ato shtrihen prej vrazhdësisë, përmes keqpërdorimit të forcës, deri në parandalimin e rrjedhës së drejtësisë, dhe fajësime ku policia ka qenë e përfshirë në vrase ose ka pasur marrëveshje të fshehtë me terroristët në këto vrasje. Të gjitha këto çështje duhet të hetohen, dhe gjithashtu të çojnë në rekomandime për të përmirësuar linjën e veprimit policor dhe zbatimin e profesionit.

Përfundime

Unë kam përshkruar disa nga përfundimet tona në aspekt të rekomandimeve për reformat në linjën e veprimit dhe zbatimin e profesionit policor. Veç kësaj, ne i rekomandojmë prokurorit tonë të ndjek penalisht policët, në rastet e të cilëve faktet tregojnë se ata mund të kenë kryer një shkelje kriminale. Në bazë të rekomandimeve tona policët janë ndjekur penalisht për sulme të ndryshme, për parandalimin e rrjedhës së drejtësisë, vozitje të rrezikshme, vozitje të pakujdesëshme dhe shkelje tjera. Ne gjithashtu rekomandojmë, dhe në shumë raste mund të detyrojmë, akte disciplinuese kundër policëve të cilët kanë vepruar në prishjen e Kodit Etik. Ne gjithashtu sigurojmë sasi të mëdha të informatave për administrim të policës, duke i aftësuar ata të identifikojnë policët të cilët janë të nënshtruar ankesave të shumta dhe ashtu të zbatojnë një sistem të paralajmërimit të hershëm aty ku është e nevojshme sa i përket policëve sjellja e të cilëve mund të kërkojë menaxhim.

MBYLLJE

Ate që u përpoqa ta bëj është tju demonstroj natyrën dhe rëndësinë e një mekanizmi të pavarur për përgjegjësi për veprimtarinë policore dhe në veçanti për përdorimin e forcës nga policia.

Epërsia për këtë është se çështjet kriminale dhe disciplinuese mundtë hetohen në mënyrë të pavarur dhe se planifikimi dhe administrimi policor mund të kontrollohet. Mund të mësohen mësime të cilat do të garantojnë që përdorimi i forcës policore në ardhmëri, veçanërisht forca ose armët e zjarrit, të administrohen në mënyrë të tillë që do të sigurojë rrezik minimal. Madje edhe në Irlandën Veriore realiteti është se shumica e incidenteve me armë zjarri nuk ndodhin në kontekst të situatave të mëdha terroriste, ose gjatë trazirave të qytetarëve  ato ndodhin gjatë veprimtarisë rutinore policore.

Ne jemi dëshmitarë të përmirësimeve të shumta në zbatimin e profesionit policor. Ne kemi parë zvogëlim në numrin e ankesave për keqpërdorimin e shkopinjëve policorë prej 419 rasteve në vitin 2001, 240 raste në vitin 2002, deri në 148 raste në vitin 2003, dhe një zvoglim të përgjithëshëm të ankesave të përdorimit të forcës prej 50% në 34% në të gjitha ankesat. Ajo që është më e rëndësishme, ne gjithashtu kemi vërejtur zvogëlim në numrin e rasteve në të cilat janë përdorur armë zjarri nga policët në Irlandën Veriore prej 21 në vitin 2001, 11 në vitin 2002 dhe tani 5 në vitin 2003. Numri i ankesave për përdorim tjetër të armëve të zjarrit (siç është sulmi me armë zjarri) është zvogëluar prej 40 në vitin 2001, 25 në vitin 2002 dhe deri në 12 në vitin 2003. Nuk ka pasur rritje korresponduese në lëndime të shkaktuara nga policët si dhe rritje korresponduese  në përdorimin e armëve të zjarrit nga kriminelët kundër policisë gjatë kësaj periudhe. Kjo pa dyshim mund të çoj drejt mirëbesimit të përmirësuar që policia do të mbahet përgjegjëse për përdorimin e forcës, dhe prandaj mirëbesimi në vet aktivitetet policore do të përmirësohet. Mendoj se ky është tregimi i vërtetë i hetimit të pavarur mbi sjelljen policore  bëhet fjalë për përmirësimin e shërbimit policor për të gjithë qytetarët dhe për të gjithë ata të cilët punojnë në këtë shërbim.

Zonja dhe Zotëri ju faleminderit për vëndendjen tuaj.

Z-nja Nuala OLoan
Ombucpersoni Policor për Irlandën Veriore 
31 mars 2004

----------


## StormAngel

Sot ne Amfiteatrin e madh te UEJL mbajti fjalim Jamie Shea,ku beheshte nje debate e hapur per Organizatat si NATO dhe UE dhe roli i tyre per shtetet ne tranzicion. :buzeqeshje: 
Per me shume info ne:
www.see-university.edu.mk

----------


## StormAngel

Ligjerata e Dr.Jamie Shea për studentët e UEJL

Dr.Jamie Shea, Ndihmës Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i NATO-s për marëdhënie të jashtme do të flet më 25 Maj (E martë) para studentëve të Universitetit të EJL-së, nëpërmjet linkut të një video-konference nga selia e NATO-s në Bruksel. 

Tema e ligjeratës: Puna e pakryer në Ballkan: Roli i NATO-s në arritjen e paqes përfundimtare.

Ligjerata e Dr.Jamie Shea është e organizuar enkas për studentët e UEJL-së të cilët ndjekin ligjeratat te M-r. Veton Latifi në kuadër të lëndës zgjedhore Hyrje në Marëdhëniet Ndërkombëtare. 

Studentët e grupeve tjera dhe stafi akademik pranë UEJL-së janë gjithshtu të mirëseardhur për të ndjekur këtë ligjeratë. Pas fjalimit hyrës, Dr. Jamie Shea do tu përgjigjet pyetjeve të pjesëmarrësve.

Data: 25 Maj 2004
(E martë)
Ora: 16.00
Vendi: LH 2, UEJL

----------


## StormAngel

Per te interesuarit per kushtet e regjistrimit ne UEJL : KETU

----------


## StormAngel

Dy mësimdhënës të UEJL-së, magjistrojnë në Universitetin e Indianës 

Universiteti i Evropës Juglindore krenohet me magjistrimin e suksesshëm të dy mësimdhënësve të vet. Magjistër Agim POSHKA dhe Magjistër Emilia ZLATKOVSKA, të cilët përfunduan studimet në Shkollën e Edukimit të Universitetit të Indianës në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Të dy morrën titullin Magjistër i Arteve në Edukimimin e Gjuhëve.

----------


## StormAngel

Sot ne kampusin e Universitetit tone ishte ne vizite te shkurter kryeministri aktual i Republikes se Shqiperise Fatos Nano.
U takua me rektorin dhe disa nga udheheqesit kyc te univerzitetit dhe me disa studente.

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.seeu.edu.mk/albanian/future.asp

----------


## StormAngel

Ndihma financiare dhe bursa

 Shikim i përgjithshëm 
 Studentët aktual 
 Studentët e ardhëshëm 




Shikim i përgjithshëm

UEJL është i kënaqur kur mund tju ofrojë studentëve të vet forma të ndryshme të ndihmës financiare, shumica e të cilëve jepen në formë të bursave të financuara nga agjensitë e donatorëve. Shumëllojshmëria e skemës së ndihmave është një ofertë në çdo kohë të dhënë, secila e përcaktuar nga prioritetet e donatorëve financues. Skema të ndryshme janë shpallur para afatit të aplikacionit, zakonisht në përputhje me procedurën e pranimeve të UEJL. Ju lutem vëreni se kërkohet nga studentët që qartë të tregojnë skemën e ndihmave për të cilën aplikojnë, zakonisht në formë të formularit aplikues e mbuluar nga një shënim mbi kriteret e përshtatshmërisë për skemën e posaçme.

Mjetet e shpërndarjes së ndihmave janë bërë fillimisht mes Këshillit të Bursave të UEJL. Këshilli i ngritur, ndonjëherë është shtuar me pjesëmarrjen e përfaqësuesve të donatorëve duke siguruar ndihma për skemën e posaçme kur ajo skemë është konsideruar. Këshilli i Bursave është përgjegjës për shpërndarjen e drejtë të të gjitha të hollave që janë pranuar dhe shpërndarë nga UEJL. Përderisa nga Këshilli bëhet çdo përpjekje që të ndahen të hollat në përputhje me prioritetet e donatorëve dhe në mënyrë të drejtë dhe të arsyeshme, përgjegjësia e studentëve është të sigurojnë se Zyra e Ndihmave Financiare ka të gjitha dokumentet e nevojshme për të vazhduar aplikacionet. Vendimi i Këshillit të Bursave, i aprovuar nga administrata e UEJL, është përfundimtar.

UEJL nuk i premton asnjë ndihmë financiare ndonjë studenti apo individi.

UEJL ka plotësisht të drejtë të modifikojë, ndryshojë ose të tërheqë çdo shumë të bursave, pagesën për mësim, grantet, apo zbritjeve të tjera për studentët të cilët nuk i përmbushin apo nuk u përmbahen kritereve përkatëse.

Bursat

Bursat paraqesin një formë të përkrahjes financiare për studentët që studjojnë në UEJL. Donatorët, korporatat, individët dhe sponzorët sigurojnë për UEJL grante të cilat posaçërisht janë përcaktuar tu shpërndahen studentëve në formë të pagesës për mësim dhe/ose subvencioneve të jetesës. Donatorët lirisht mund të ofrojnë bursa të përcaktuara sipas kriteriumeve të tyre. UEJL në përgjithësi i pranon këta oferta bujare, por do të refuzojë ofertat e llojit të bursave që mund të ndërlikojnë misionin e UEJL. Disa nga bursat janë dhënë krejtësisht në bazë të meritave përderisa të tjerat janë dhënë duke i dhënë përparsi nevojës financiare, e disa të tjera janë shpërndarë në bazë të preferencave të profilit, siç janë ato bazuar mbi gjininë. Kriteret e dhëna për çdo skemë të bursave janë në disponim për publikun, dhe janë treguar në formularin e aplikimit përkatës.

Vlerësimi i Nevojës Financiare

UEJL është i mendimit se të gjithë studentët e mirë, pa marrë parasysh prapavijat e tyre financiare, duhet të aplikojnë për të studjuar në UEJL. Shumë donatorë u dedikojnë bursa pikërisht studentëve të tillë të cilët nuk mund të vazhdojnë shkollimin për shkak të gjendjes financiare. Ndihma financiare është ajo pjesë e kostos së universitetit ku studenti ose familja e tij/saj nuk janë në gjendje ta paguajnë. Pasi që disa nga bursat jepen në bazë të nevojës financiare të studentit, nevoja financiare duket të përcaktohet. Përcaktimi i nevojës së studentit nënkupton informata të sakta dhe të detajuara lidhur me të ardhurat e studentit apo familjes së tij, vlerat dhe borxhet që ato kanë, si dhe fakte të tjera të arsyeshme, siç është numri i fëmijëve në një familje etj. Këshilli i Bursave do të vlerësojë nevojën bazuar mbi informatat e përfshira në formularin aplikues të ndihmës financiare si edhe në bazë të dokumentacionit përkrahës që kërkohet nga aplikuesi të sigurojë. Duke analizuar këta informata në hollësi, Këshilli i Bursave do të përcaktojë sasinë e vlerës së dhënë.

Afati i dhënies se bursave

Bursat zakonisht jepen për periudhë prej një viti, dhe paguhen në dy këste të barabarta. Studentët mund të aplikojnë për përtëritje të bursave, duke mos pritur ndonjë ndryshim në status që do ti pengonte ata në marrjen e bursave në fjalë. Kriteret e përtëritjes ndryshojnë nga një skemë e bursave në tjetër, por një rregull e përgjithshme është se studentët duhet të vazhdojnë të jenë në gjendje të mirë akademike që të mund të marrin bursa të mëtutjeshme. Kritere të detajuara të përtëritjes mund të shihen në çdo program të bursave të ofruara në UEJL.

Përshtatshmëria për përkrahjen financiare

Për të pasur qasje në ndonjë program të veçantë, studenti duhet të dorëzojë aplikacionin e kompletuar para afatit të caktuar, ti përmbushë profilet dhe kriteret e theksuara nga donatorët dhe/ose UEJL lidhur me programin, të ketë notën e përgjithshme mesatare aq sa kërkohet në kriteret e dhëna, të jetë në gjendje të mirë akademike, dhe të jetë student i regullt. Studentët me status të përkohshëm, që janë në provë akademike apo jo akademike, ose ato të cilët kanë falsifikuar dokumente zyrtare, pa hamendje u ndërpritet e drejta e marrjes së ndihmës financiare. Përderisa studentët të cilët falsifikojnë dokumentet rezikojnë që edhe të përjashtohen nga UEJL. Çdo ndryshim i statusit të studentit do ta mundësojë atë përsëri të aplikojë për ndihmë financiare.

Dokumentet e nevojshme për bursa

Të gjithë studentët të cilët aplikojnë për bursa duhet të dorëzojnë aplikacionin e kompletuar para afatit të caktuar. Informata të tjera të veçanta mund të kërkohen mvarësisht nga programi, por ajo informatë sigurisht që është përfshirë në formularin përkatës të bursave.

Aplikacioni për Ndihmë Financiare

Aplikacionet për të gjitha bursat e mundshme mund të mirren në Zyrën e Ndihmave Financiare. Aplikacionet e bursave jepen gratis, kështu që nuk ka nevojë për asnjë kompenzim.

Nëse keni ndonjë pyetje lidhur me atë se si funksionon procesi ose si të plotësohen formularët, ju lutemi drejtohuni në Zyrën e Ndihmave Financiare në UEJL:

Abaz Selmani
Shef i Zyrës për Ndihma Financiare

Universiteti i EJL Tetovë
Zyra 301.16
Tel: +389 (0)44 356 044
Fax: +389 (0)44 356 001

e-mail: a.selmani@seeu.edu.mk

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.seeu.edu.mk/albanian/lista2004-2005.asp

----------


## GL_Branch

A ka kete fakultet provim pranues, apo hiq pa konkurs, se tulifar njeri po shkon qate fakultet , valla per mendimin tem ma mire eshte me shku ne universitetin e tetoves sesa te ky fakultet i evropes lindore.................(nejse une  sjam kon te asnjera me shiku cfare kushte jane)........

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.seeu.edu.mk/albanian/lista2004-2005.asp
Ne linkun nalte e ke lajmerimin per mbajtjen e provimeve pranuese. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.seeu.edu.mk/albanian/campus/photo_campus.asp
Ja edhe linku per fotografite e qytezes univerzitare. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.seeu.edu.mk/albanian/general/general.asp

----------


## StormAngel

Vende të lira pune 


Në bazë të nenit 9-të të Ligjit për marrëdhënie pune si dhe nenit 139 të Ligjit për arsim siperior i UEJL-Tetovë si edhe Konkursit për zgjedhje të asistetëve të rinj të datës 16.07.2004 të shpallur në mas mediat e shkruara në gjuhën shqipe dhe ate maqedone, Komisioni në përbërje:

1. Dr. Nasir Selimi - kryetar
2. Mr. Rufi Osmani  anëtar
3. Mr. Abdulmenaf Sejdini  anëtar

mbajti mbledhjen e vetë të parë dhe lëshon këtë:


N J O F T I M

1. Komisioni shqyrtoi të gjitha kërkesat e parashtruara në bazë të konkursit të lartë përmendur ;

2. Eliminohen nga konkurimi i më tejmë për shkak të mos përmbushjes së kriteriumeve të përfshirë në Konkurs këto kandidatë: Nagib Ziberi, Lence Petreska, Elmi Aziri, Emira Kamberi-Kurtishi, Lindita Muaremi, Azbi Mahmudi, Teuta Baftiari, Besim Bilalli, Armend Pushkule, Bekim Dauti, Besa Iseni, Sheref Saliji, Besa Veliu, Mentor Jakupi;

3. Më datën 26.07.2004 në orën 09:00 ftohen në intervistë para komisionit në zyrën administratoive të Fakultetin e Administrimit të Biznesit këto kandidatë: Besim Imeri, Arlinda Asani, Gorgi Petrov, Angelina Georgievska, Mirushe Xheladini, Remzije Iljazi, Evzal Rakipi, Selma Kurtishi, Maja Mirceska, Teuta Veseli, Xhemaili Sejdi, Arsim Osmani, Artim Cemka, Nermin Ademi, Ermira Reshidi, Nehat Ramadani, Merita Zulfiu, dhe Ermira Kica. 




Më 21.07.2004, Tetovë

----------


## StormAngel

Informata të përgjithshme Për Universitetin 

Në pranverë të vitit 2000, Komisionari i lartë i OSBE -së për pakicat nacionale, ka inicuar diskutimet për themelimin e një Universiteti të ri në Republikën e Maqedonisë, nga donatorë ndërkombëtarë. Duke ndjekur miratimin e Ligjit për Arsim të Lartë nga Parlamenti i Maqedonisë, i cili lejoi krijimin e universiteteve nga themelues që nuk kanë të bëjnë me shtetin dhe i cili përkrahu mësimin në gjuhën shqipe, planifikimi në hollësi filloi në fund vitit 2000. Ndërtimi filloi në mars të vitit 2001 dhe Universiteti i Evropës Juglindore (EJL) u hap gjashtë muaj më vonë, me rreth 900 studentë. Deri në tetor të vitit 2002, numri i studentëve u rrit në 2250, me 115 të punësuar në personelin akademik dhe 65 në administratë. 

Universiteti është një institucion i bashkuar me pesë fakultete: Fakulteti Juridik, Fakulteti i administrimit të biznesit, Fakulteti i administratës publike, Fakulteti i shkencave dhe teknologjive të Komunikimit, dhe Fakulteti pedagogjik. Universiteti gjithashtu ka edhe dy njësi akademike Qendrën e Gjuhëve dhe Qendrën Kompjuterike, dhe që të dyja i shërbejnë Universitetit në tërësi, por zhvillojnë edhe kurse të shkurtëra dhe programe të mësimit në distancë. 

Universiteti i EJL-së, luan rolin kryesor në zhvillimin e arsimit të lartë modern në vend dhe në Ballkanin Jugor. Ky është Universiteti i parë në Republikën e Maqedonisë që ligjëron lëndë kryesisht në gjuhën shqipe. Sidoqoftë, ka një politikë të përdorimit fleksibil të gjuhëve, i pajisur gjithashtu edhe me lëndë në gjuhën maqedone. Të gjithë studentët mësojnë gjuhën angleze (dhe sipas dëshirës, gjuhën frënge ose gjermane) për të lehtësuar mësimin e mëtejmë në anglisht, të ligjëruar nga personeli akademik visiting dhe personeli ndërkombëtar. Kjo është jashtëzakonisht e rëndësishme për ata të cilët dëshirojnë të krijojnë karrierë, ku anglishtja është gjuha kryesore e komunikimit. 

Faza e fillimit të zhvillimit të UEJL-së është mundësuar prej donacioneve nga shtetet anëtare të OSBE-së dhe BE-së, me vlerë prej 36 milionë euro. Një pjesë e kontributit të Shteteve të Bashkuara i është dedikuar kontratës trevjeçare me Universitetin e Indianës, i cili u jep përkrahje maksimale fakulteteve dhe zhvillimit të planprogrameve. Qeveria e Republikës së Maqedonisë dhuroi tokë prej 20 hektarësh për qytezën e cila ndodhet në një fushë të gjelbër në pjesën perëndimore të Tetovës. Universiteti posedon ndërtime mjaft komode, duke përfshirë këtu dy amfiteatro, afër 30 klasa, zyra për personelin, dy qendra kompjuterike moderne, një bibliotekë dhe dhoma banimi për 450 studentë. Sistemi i teknologjive të informimit të Universitetit është i lidhur me lidhje satelitore që mundëson komunikimin me video-konferencë dhe transferin e shpejtë të të dhënave. 

Sipas ligjit të Maqedonisë, Universiteti klasifikohet si institucion privat për të dalluar atë nga institucionet publike të cilat financohen drejtpërsëdrejti nga shtetit. Si pasojë e kësaj, pagesat janë përgjithësisht më të larta nga institucionet të cilat financohen nga shteti. Për të përmirësuar mundësitë e inkuadrimit në studime të grupeve të nën-përfaqësuara ekziston një program për ndihmë financiare. Pasi që Universiteti po zgjerohet shumë më tepër se në fazën e tij fillestare të zhvillimit, parashihet që Universiteti të fitojë të drejtën e pjesërishme të financimit nga shteti, në kuadër të dispozitave të ligjit të arsimit të lartë të Maqedonisë.

Ligji për arsimi të lartë kërkon që të gjitha institucionet e arsimit të lartë tiu nënshtrohen proceseve të autorizimit dhe akreditimit, të sigurojnë kualitetin e dispozitave akademike (duke përfshirë këtu edhe verifikimin e kualifikimeve akademike të personelit mësimdhënës), e në rast të institucioneve private të sigurojnë mbështetje financiare. Universiteti i ka përmbushur të gjitha këto kërkesa dhe programet e tij janë të akredituara nga shteti. Të gjitha lëndët janë modulare dhe ndjekin shembullin e Sistemit Europian të Transferit të Kredive.

Universiteti i EJL-së tani kërkon të zhvillojë lidhje të forta me institucionet tjera akademike me qëllim të këmbimit të informatave, ideve, personelit dhe studentëve dhe të rrisë kualitetin e programeve të tij akademike. Kontrata formale për bashkëpunim janë nënshkruar me Universitetin e Nantit, Universitetin e Anzhesë dhe Universitetin e Prishtinës. Universiteti i EJL-së paraqet një lokacion ideal për personelin akademik që dëshiron të vazhdojë hulumtimet në Ballkan, dhe mundësi për personelin më të ri për të bërë hapat e para drejt një karriere akademike. 
Universiteti është i pajisur me shumë vlera të cilat u shërbejnë studentëve në arritjen e qëllimeve në kuadër të disciplinave që ata i kanë zgjedhur. Duke dashur që të gjithë të diplomuarit të përfitojnë shtyllën akademike solide, Universiteti poashtu ofron përkrahje dhe këshilla praktike sa i takon karrierës, që ata të mund të shfytëzojnë maksimalisht njohurinë dhe aftësitë e fituara në UEJL .

----------


## StormAngel

LAJMERIM: Regjistrimi i semestrit për studentët e rij vazhdohet prej 03.08.2004 deri më 06.08.2004.

----------


## StormAngel

Lajmërim
Afati i aplikimit të studentëve te rij për pranim në konvikte është:
- prej 06.09.2004 deri më 10.09.2004

----------

